# Paris To Basel TGV Lyria



## seat38a (Sep 28, 2015)

After spending couple of nights in Paris, it was time to leave for Basel. We had an early train so we checked out of our hotel and got on the metro for Gare de Lyon. We stayed in the Le Halles area of Paris and our hotel Novotel was right next to the metro/RER station which made life much easier. When we got to Gare de Lyon, our platform has not been posted yet so we went to get some coffee and croissants at Costa Coffee inside the waiting area.

People are standing around below this board waiting for their track and platform to be announced.



DSC03688 by Brian H, on Flickr

Once our train's platform was posted, we went straight to board our train.



DSC03689 by Brian H, on Flickr

We found our first class car and boarded and settled in.



DSC03691 by Brian H, on Flickr

We would be traveling on a Duplex TGV that was still painted in the standard SNCF color. As I understand it, they are in the process of painting the the Lyria trains in a special color livery and color.

We departed on time and after we got on LGV Sud going at high speed, the attendant came through the car with the breakfast trolley. The choices were "Sweet" or "Salty." We chose two of each.

Salty Option



DSC03721 by Brian H, on Flickr

Sweet Option



DSC03724 by Brian H, on Flickr


----------



## seat38a (Sep 28, 2015)

We hit the maximum of of 299 kmp on the LGV Sud during breakfast.



DSC03719 by Brian H, on Flickr

First Class Seats Upper Level



DSC03758 by Brian H, on Flickr

First Class Water Station after passing through to each seat.



DSC03766 by Brian H, on Flickr

After slowing down passing through Dijon area. We got on LGV Rhine - Rhone and hit the maximum speed of the train, 320 KPH.



DSC03755 by Brian H, on Flickr


----------



## seat38a (Sep 28, 2015)

A train ahead of us got into a fatal accident at a crossing and we had to stop and wait in Altkirch.



DSC03818 by Brian H, on Flickr

The train managers, one from SNCF and the other from SNBB let everyone off the train during our 2.5 hour delay while investigation and cleanup was going on.



DSC03813 by Brian H, on Flickr

During our delay, I asked the engineer if I could see the controls. He took me into the engine.



DSC03820 by Brian H, on Flickr


----------



## seat38a (Sep 28, 2015)

Bald guy is the train manager of SNBB and the guy with the hat, SNCF.



DSC03872 by Brian H, on Flickr

Showing how late we are.



DSC03871 by Brian H, on Flickr

When we finally got moving again, it was announced that the total delay time was 2:20. When we got to Mulhouse, they were waiting with snack boxes.



DSC03877 by Brian H, on Flickr

These were not distributed but left in the bar cafe for anyone to take one that they wanted.

It was also announced that the our train would be terminating at Basel instead of continuing to its final destination of Zurich. Everyone got off in Basel and people going to Zurich were accomidated on Swiss trains.



DSC03888 by Brian H, on Flickr


----------



## jis (Sep 28, 2015)

I guess they needed to turn the train to head back to Paris by short turning at Basel to keep close to the return journey timetable?


----------



## cirdan (Sep 29, 2015)

Were you put onto a regular train to Zürich or did they put on a spacial?

One of the spare sets that is kept at Basel for such occurrences is a lovely 1950s EW1 set.

The seats in 1st class are just so soft and springy.


----------



## seat38a (Sep 29, 2015)

cirdan said:


> Were you put onto a regular train to Zürich or did they put on a spacial?
> 
> One of the spare sets that is kept at Basel for such occurrences is a lovely 1950s EW1 set.
> 
> The seats in 1st class are just so soft and springy.


Our final destination was Basel so it did not affect us, but there were quite a bit of people who were going to Zurich based on the grumbles after the announcement was made that the train was not going to Zurich.


----------



## seat38a (Sep 29, 2015)

jis said:


> I guess they needed to turn the train to head back to Paris by short turning at Basel to keep close to the return journey timetable?


Probably, I'm guessing the were bringing people in from Zurich already on another train.


----------



## alan_s (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for the memories. I travelled on it in 2011, as a leg en-route to Zermatt. I envy you getting the invitation to the driver's cabin 

http://loraltravel.blogspot.com.au/2011/06/paris-2011.html

http://loraltravel.blogspot.com.au/2011/11/zermatt-and-en-route-switzerland.html


----------



## MikefromCrete (Sep 30, 2015)

Um, two and half hour delay, portion of train run cancelled, uncertain replacement service, food boxes stacked in one location rather then delivered directly to passengers,

are you sure you weren't on Amtrak?


----------



## seat38a (Sep 30, 2015)

MikefromCrete said:


> Um, two and half hour delay, portion of train run cancelled, uncertain replacement service, food boxes stacked in one location rather then delivered directly to passengers,
> 
> are you sure you weren't on Amtrak?


Well SNCF is France's "Amtrak".


----------

